# Leatherette Seat Covers



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Those are really NICE....looks like leather!


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Who, what, where, and how much???


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 29, 2010)

If i convert the price it's $127.
Unfortunately I'm in the Philippines 

The installer did a really good job, and the fit is really tight so it's like the real deal. The "leatherette" material used is high quality stuff and feels pretty good. I'm a satisfied customer


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

KrissKross said:


> If i convert the price it's $127.
> Unfortunately I'm in the Philippines
> 
> The installer did a really good job, and the fit is really tight so it's like the real deal. The "leatherette" material used is high quality stuff and feels pretty good. I'm a satisfied customer


 
Did he hand make them?? Will he ship to Canada??


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 29, 2010)

They have the template of the Cruze's seats. A Cruze club member of ours had to keep their car with him for a week to get it measured since he was the 1st Cruze customer they had. So now whenever someone orders they just cut out templates..much faster. Then they have it sewed, then install it themselves. Custom made, you can choose your own colors too 

i'll message you details on how to conact him..as I don't know whether he'd want his email out here hehe.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you I am very interested in these

Do the seats feel like leather or can you tell they are leatherette?

Also did they make a space for the side airbags in the seats??


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 29, 2010)

They feel pretty good.
The Cruze's armrest in all Cruzes i believe is actual leather.
Compared to that it feels a bit softer..not as rough and hide-like (animal skin-like). but it's pretty good..you'll fool your friends . They gave me a 1yr guarantee that the stitching wouldn't dis-attach as well..and they do leather seats for brand new car dealerships so I it's built to last. 

As for the side airbags, in the Philippines only the "LT" model has the 10 airbags, which includes the side airbags. The LS model(which I have) only has driver and passenger airbags.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...nicely done, and the embossed "Chevrolet" & "bow-tie" look good too.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Those look really nice, when i saw leather seat covers i was like OH NOES this is going to be horrible and i looked at the pics and was very impressed!


----------



## Kingissa (Mar 23, 2011)

KrissKross said:


> They have the template of the Cruze's seats. A Cruze club member of ours had to keep their car with him for a week to get it measured since he was the 1st Cruze customer they had. So now whenever someone orders they just cut out templates..much faster. Then they have it sewed, then install it themselves. Custom made, you can choose your own colors too
> 
> i'll message you details on how to conact him..as I don't know whether he'd want his email out here hehe.


I am extremely interested in getting covers like those man please message me the information aswell.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

KrissKross said:


> Just sharing.
> I had "leatherette" (not genuine leather) seat covers installed.


Looks good. Bet the leatherette is softer than the "real" leather in my Cruze.

Oops...just read the other posters and see that my question was answered.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Airbag compatible?


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 29, 2010)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Airbag compatible?


MY Cruze LS only has driver n passenger side airbags. No side airbags. so it's compatible


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

KrissKross said:


> MY Cruze LS only has driver n passenger side airbags. No side airbags. so it's compatible


Sweet. Most seat covers these days are airbag safe anyways I think. They look really good.


----------



## everjeff (Apr 23, 2011)

Those are actually really nice


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

do they make those seats in dark red?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

"wrap"


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 29, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> do they make those seats in dark red?


yeah, pretty much any color. Someone had theirs done with black and dark red middle parts. 

you can put leather/colored fabric sidings as well on the doors. but i think that would mess with the whole flow of the vehicle's interior..unless you do the dash as well. but then that might cause problems with the airbags.


----------



## SoSexyCruze (Feb 23, 2011)

*seat covers*

can you message me the information as well?


----------



## donmagicjuan (Mar 11, 2011)

Me too 
Those look really good


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Can you please message me the info as well. I am really interested in these.


----------



## northvibe (May 4, 2011)

get them heated?!


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

northvibe said:


> get them heated?!



I don't think in the Philippines anything needs to be heated!!


----------



## northvibe (May 4, 2011)

WHITECO said:


> I don't think in the Philippines anything needs to be heated!!


lol maybe true, but during racing events and road tours, they feel soo good on your back, as you usually are pretty tense when racing. That and I live in MN, so its cold!


----------



## Kingissa (Mar 23, 2011)

Has anyone been able to get pricing to ship to the united states?


----------

